# iPhone 7 et USA



## GinLouisa (19 Septembre 2016)

Bonsoir à tous  

Je pars bientôt pour 1 an au USA et j'aimerais changer mon iPhone actuel, un 5 16Go, contre un iPhone plus récent (je pense au 7 ^^). 

Je me suis renseignée plus amplement sur les téléphones français, américain et il faut un téléphone tribandes pour que cela fonctionne. Pour ça, la compatibilité est ok au niveau des iPhone. (Achat en France, en Amérique, ça marche !). 

Seulement, des forfaits français : je me suis renseignée : c'est même pas la peine ! Les données sont considérées comme étant "des données à l'étranger", donc je vais exploser mon forfait. (infos recueillies chez Bouygues, mon opérateur actuel et Orange). 
Les vendeurs m'ont donc conseillés d'acheter le téléphone nu et d'acheter une puce la-bas que je met dans l'iPhone. 

Bon, seulement j'achète mon téléphone où ? 
En France, nu : il est débloqué, mais tout opérateur français ou aussi "internationaux" ? 
Aux États-Unis il y a le Black Friday, le 25 Novembre 2016, je serais aux Etats-Unis à ce moment-là, mais est ce que ça vaut le coup de l'acheter la-bas ? 
Au niveau des forfaits, Verizon a le meilleur réseau, mais AT&T est moins cher pour un réseau similaire. (si quelqu'un s'y connait la-dedans).
Puis je vais baragouiner l'anglais au début, donc j'ai peur de me faire avoir, de ne pas tout saisir au niveau des taxes et de payer quasiment la même chose.. BREF !

Je m'en remet à vous, plus expert que moi je pense, où j'ai l'espoir d'avoir de bons conseils de personnes qui se sont posés les mêmes questions et ont su avoir les bonnes réponses  

Merci à vous


----------



## GinLouisa (24 Septembre 2016)

Up [emoji849]


----------



## kasimodem (25 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Pour les modèles et leurs compatibilités, tout est détaillé sur le site Apple. A priori donc le modèle français d'iPhone 7/7+ est compatible AT-T et T-Mobile, la série 6S semble avoir une compatibilité plus large.
On peut acheter le tel ici et s'en servir là bas dans presque tous les cas, à condition de l'acheter nu débloqué opérateur ici (donc chez Apple à priori) pour qu'il soit compatible avec n'importe quelle SIM dans le monde.
Si c'est un séjour temporaire aux US, il vaut mieux l'acheter ici car je ne suis pas sûr que la garantie soit internationale sur l'iPhone.
Pour le forfait, c'est évident qu'il faudra le prendre là bas, et vous pouvez déjà comparer d'ici à l'avance les forfaits dispos selon l'opérateur que vous aurez sélectionné avec la page Apple citée au dessus


----------



## GinLouisa (23 Novembre 2016)

Merci @kasimodem (et desole pour ma reponse tardive !) 

Je suis donc bien arrivee, et l'iphone est une bonne affaire a acheté ici. J'y suis pour 1 an donc .. ^^ 

Pour la carte Sim, AT&T propose un forfait de carte pre-payé pour 40$/mois. Donc je me tate a prendre l'iphone nu et un forfait chez eux, ce qui me reviendra toujours moins cher. 

Je vais aller faire un tour du cote de Verizon egalement.  

Pour la garantie ca devrait aller  

Encore merci.


----------

